# Chocolate Strawberry Wine



## wizdizzy (Feb 13, 2016)

I saw some using actual chocolate or cocoa etc. I just made one by using chocolate Milan syrup to back sweeten. Came out good... Seems easier than trying clear chocolate from wine. Any thoughts?


----------



## FTC Wines (Feb 13, 2016)

Wiz, welcome to the forum. I have made a Chocolate Strawberry wine using cocoa powder, it was difficult to keep the Choc in suspension, then difficult to clear. My wine came out a little weak, both the strawberry taste & the chocolate taste. Not sure what Milan syrup is but good luck with it. Roy


----------



## wizdizzy (Feb 13, 2016)

It's almost like a simple syrup you find a coffee shop that has various flavors like hazel nut macadamia strawberry chocolate of is made by a company called Torani here is a link to the product I use for this particular wine... They have sugar free too! http://www.torani.com/products/chocolate-milano-syrup


----------



## wizdizzy (Feb 13, 2016)

Its works well... Flavors are pronounced... I back sweetened. Give a try... S bottle is like $5 at smart and final. If imagine the array of choices... Would lend itself quite well


----------



## wizdizzy (Feb 27, 2016)

the wine ended up tasting more refine with only a week chilling out...its hard for wine to stay around long lol but I'm going to try bottling one... and letting it age... maybe to next vday lol that unlikely... let try 6 months lol


----------



## FTC Wines (Feb 27, 2016)

Glad it's working for you. Ours is aging nicely, hope to try one again in 3 months. Roy


----------

